

I want to learn how to design websites. Where do I begin? - deeez


======
stintaril
Are you referring to front-end design/development? If so, there are many
subscription based websites as well as free websites to use.

Sub-based: CodeAcademy (mentioned by anthonycerra), teamtreehouse.com and
codeschool.com are a few.

Free: Udacity.com (some HTML5 and design courses), w3schools.com and
stackoverflow.

As systemtrigger said using Chrome Dev tools and changing style rules is
incredibly useful. Do not neglect using dev tools. In Chrome shift+control+j
will bring up the tools, and I highly recommend just playing around in that
environment. Type in scripts in the console and just see the different things
you can do with JQUERY and Javascript.

Best of all is to have a basis for an idea and just start hacking something
together. If you have any questions you can email me at stintaril@gmail.com
and I will try and help.

------
anthonycerra
There was a great post on HN by someone who was in your same shoes. She used
Codecademy to get started.

[http://www.tiffany-young.com/website_progress.html](http://www.tiffany-
young.com/website_progress.html)

------
deny
Check out [http://www.trydesignlab.com/](http://www.trydesignlab.com/)

Email me deny at trydesignlab and I can give you access.

------
systemtrigger
Open a page you admire in Chrome, inspect it in DevTools and play with its
style rules. Start a project and copy liberally from the masters.

------
sideproject
Want to propose a different approach - (Disclaimer, I maintain this website).

[http://sideprojectors.com](http://sideprojectors.com)

Is a market place where people sell & buy side projects. There are quite a few
"websites" for sale or seeking co-founders. Many non-tech people are
interested in starting their own little project and it's been quite popular
among them. Want to check it out?

~~~
anthonycerra
This is spam.

I've noticed you promoting this site in multiple threads and have continued to
bite my tongue because I admired the hustle, but I think this crosses the
line.

OP asked about learning to design websites, which suggests s/he is in the very
early stages of discovery. The last thing OP needs is people telling him/her
to spend money on something loosely tangential to the request.

You could have mentioned a couple great resources that would actually be of
value to OP and then gently mentioned "but if your end goal is just to run a
web business, you can skip ahead and check out my site".

Love the hustle, but please be more mindful of spam.

------
illyism
Try hackdesign

------
bliti
What do you mean by design?

------
dethstar
MDN

